# Uber Should Drop Driver App for Iphone



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Don’t you think it’s silly my that Uber wastes resources on doing two version of their driver app? I mean Android devices are SO cheap even drivers with iPhones could afford a dedicated Android phone for driving. Seems like it would save them a lot if they could focus on a single platform?

I feel like the app could do SO much more... how about a dash cam for driver safety and insurance benefits? Maybe partner with Waze for data like road blocks? Mapping? Report pot holes and things like that to govt? So much it could do.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

OR a better idea.....keep the iPhone and delete the app. :thumbup:


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If you can’t afford an iPhone, you probably can’t afford to be Uber driver.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I can afford a second phone and I have used Android plenty in the past, but a company that I work for preventing me from using the phone I currently use for my work would seriously frustrate me.

What you are talking about is massively inconvenient to the point that the company would never do it. It would also waste millions of dollars in development cost that they have already spent making the iOS app work. Why would they want to kill off a huge portion of their driver user base who have iOS devices and can’t or don’t want to switch platforms? You’re either joking or can’t imagine what it’s like to not have the phone you currently use. I’m glad you aren’t on any product roadmap teams!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

And how many drivers would Uber lose if they did something as dumb as only supporting android? NO way this driver will buy a 2nd cell to just do uber. MORE like the waste is maintaining android where google can't even control versions.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SHalester said:


> And how many drivers would Uber lose if they did something as dumb as only supporting android? NO way this driver will buy a 2nd cell to just do uber. MORE like the waste is maintaining android where google can't even control versions.


Of course they would. Most idiot drivers have already proven they'll pay Uber/Lyft to to let them drive.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Of course they would. Most idiot drivers have already proven they'll pay Uber/Lyft to to let them drive.


nah, having a 2nd cell phone brings extra costs. Plus there would be a driver's riot and not just the tiny sliver who post/lurk here. 
I am not an : ID10T :thumbup:


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Authority said:


> Android devices are SO cheap


OR
Uber can be assured of a Higher Quality Driver
by eliminating Android compatibility with driver app ✔
Reduced passenger Rapes, Assaults, Kidnapping & Murder
https://vittana.org/how-poverty-influences-crime-rates
? tap here to eliminate Android compatibility


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

How about those of us that dont buy shitty crusty android phones.

Anytime I see a iphone I'm going to grab it and smash it in the wall


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

what's worse a shity crusty Android phone or a brand new iPhone?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How about those of us that dont buy shitty crusty android phones.
> 
> Anytime I see a iphone I'm going to grab it and smash it in the wall


You using a flip phone? Don't use Android and smashy smashy with Iphone doesn't leave much left.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Flip phone? You think I use a jitterbug or what ?.

Samsung Galaxy 9+ . You're right I just touch the iphone screen and it shatters in a million pieces. Precious little phone


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

After having an iPhone, I’ll never return to an Android.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I didn't know there was an Android that wasn't shitty.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> After having an iPhone, I'll never return to an Android.


It's like flying First Class
and Vowing never to return to Coach


----------



## #SayNOtoKILO (Nov 5, 2019)

I use Google pixel 3a getting direct support from Google, Android is awesome 
What's iphone right now? $1000 bucks!?
No thanks, I am not buying that with my peanut income


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

#SayNOtoKILO said:


> I use Google pixel 3a getting direct support from Google, Android is awesome
> What's iphone right now? $1000 bucks!?
> No thanks, I am not buying that with my peanut income


Uh you can get a refurb iPhone for under $200 and a perfectly good iPhone 8 for as little as $450 new. Peanuts afford that as well as any midrange Android phone.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Authority said:


> Don't you think it's silly my that Uber wastes resources on doing two version of their driver app? I mean Android devices are SO cheap even drivers with iPhones could afford a dedicated Android phone for driving. Seems like it would save them a lot if they could focus on a single platform?
> 
> I feel like the app could do SO much more... how about a dash cam for driver safety and insurance benefits? Maybe partner with Waze for data like road blocks? Mapping? Report pot holes and things like that to govt? So much it could do.


This is absolutely brilli*ant*!

A technology orientated idea, putting drivers offside and provoking them, whilst at the same time mandating that they should spend even more of their money supporting a pointless edict.

I can see a very bright future for you in Über corporate. 

.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Authority said:


> Don't you think it's silly my that Uber wastes resources on doing two version of their driver app? I mean Android devices are SO cheap even drivers with iPhones could afford a dedicated Android phone for driving. Seems like it would save them a lot if they could focus on a single platform?


Imagine reversing the situation. Kill the Android version, develop the iPhone version. Think in this context and I think it might bust the idea's viability.

My iPhone is my phone. Why would I purchase a second phone?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Authority said:


> Don't you think it's silly my that Uber wastes resources on doing two version of their driver app? I mean Android devices are SO cheap even drivers with iPhones could afford a dedicated Android phone for driving. Seems like it would save them a lot if they could focus on a single platform?
> 
> I feel like the app could do SO much more... how about a dash cam for driver safety and insurance benefits? Maybe partner with Waze for data like road blocks? Mapping? Report pot holes and things like that to govt? So much it could do.


I would say Uber should kick you off the platform for this stupid take


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

--
Currently there are more than 100 million *iPhone users* in the *United States*, accounting for about 45 percent of all smartphone *users* in the *United States*.Jul 26, 2019
Company: Apple Inc.

*• Share of people with iPhone in the US 2014-2021 | Statista*

https://www.statista.com › statistics › percentage-of-us-population-that-own-a...








https://www.forbes.com/sites/toddhi...ind-of-person-prefers-an-iphone/#4269421ad1b0

https://www.forbes.com/sites/toddhi...ind-of-person-prefers-an-iphone/#4269421ad1b0

Highest level of education attained? iPhone people are more educated: they over-weight +27% for graduate/PhD education and under-weight -33% for high school education. Android people show the same pattern to a much smaller degree: +8% for graduate/PhD, -12% for high school.
Household income? iPhone people are more affluent: they over-weight +11% for >$75,000(3), +30% for >$100,000(3) and +48% for >$125,000(3). Android people are much less affluent but still have above average means: they over-weight for income categories above $50,000 but to a much smaller degree: +4% to +14%. 
Age? There are no significant differences. Both iPhone people and Android people have the same age distribution as the U.S. adult population up to age 65.
Current occupation? iPhone people are professionals and business people; they over-weight +38% for professional/managerial and +31% for operations/sales. Many Android people are techies: they over-weight 50% for computer/technical/medical and only slightly for the two preceding categories. Both iPhone and Android under-weight for blue-collar and retired populations.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

*sniff* but I love my IPhone...


----------

